# Bussit > Muuta busseista >  Tallinnassa uutta väriä

## antti

Tallinnassakin ovat keksineet uutta ilmettä, ainakin tusina tämänvärisiä on tilattu              http://bussigalerii.net.ee/displayim..._display_media

----------


## Nak

http://jlf.fi/f12/653-yhtenainen-var...tml#post118297

Tuolla näitä värejä on jo maisteltu ensimmäisen kerran. Omasta mielestä onnistuneempi väritys, kun tönkkö hsl-väritys  :Cool:

----------


## Elmo Allen

Minusta taas näyttää maitopurkilta...

----------


## Lasse

Ovat niitä valtion hommaamia, jotka on sitten vuokrattu liikennöitsijöille. Ida-Virumaalle piti mennä suurin osa, mutta nyt on ilmennyt hieman epävarmuutta että meneekökään niitä sinne, ja Tallinna Autobussikoondis on ilmoittanut kiinnostuksensa myös niitä kohtaan.

Kun keväämmällä kaupunkiin alkaa tulemaan uusia Manneja, nähdään onko tämä väritys vain vatlion-autojen-juttu, vai tuleeko siitä pysyvä. Irisbussien kanssa samaan aikaan tuli myös 11 käytettyä Scania OmniLinkiä Tanskasta. Näistä muutama on maalattu vanhoihin TAK:in väreihin, kun taas suurin osa kantaa yllään kaupungin "kaupunki elää käsityöstä" teemaan kuuluvaa mainostusta.

----------

